# Compensator



## TheDude420 (Aug 7, 2008)

Does anyone know where or if you can get a compensator for a hk or a beretta 92fs? For reference id like to get a comp for a beretta like Leon had in the movie The Professional, or a functioning comp like whats on the HK USP match. any info is greatly appreciated


----------

